# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Que genero de Corais tens mais?

## Bruno Santos

Que genero de Corais tens mais?

----------


## Bruno Santos

Oh, ninguém vota? Ou tem os aqua vazios?  :SbSourire: 

Cumps.

----------

